# Royal Canin and Natural Balance LITE



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

So, my sweet sweet Pandora turned 9 weeks old yesterday, she weaned off what the breeder had her on and is now on plain Natural Balance Ultra Reduced Calorie Formula, and I want to put her on Royal Canin.
What is available is Royal Canin Indoor 27, Indoor Adult 27, and Indoor Light, which of these is best for her right now?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Since you're in Seattle, I know you have a lot of good foods available to you. I wouldn't recommend feeding Royal Canin, it's an overpriced, over-recommended crappy food.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with LG - the Natural Balance you have her on is much better. If you're looking for a food to mix in with it, some brands that are popular on here are Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, Solid Gold, Innova, and Blue Buffalo.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

My hedgies love blue buffalo chicken and rice. It's a huge hit


----------

